# "The bios in this system is not fully acpi compliant"



## Malcow (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
habe mir einen neuen Laptop gekauft (ohne Betriebssystem). Als ich nun versucht habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit zu installieren, bekomme ich nach eigentlich erfolgreicher Installation einen Bluescreen mit der Fehlermeldung "The BIOS in this system is not fully acpi compliant".
Ich habe leider keine Lösung durch googlen etc. gefunden. Im Boot Menü hab ich keine ACPI Einstellungen gefunden und Formatiert hatte ich die HD im Zuge der Win7 Installation.
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Gruß, Malcow


----------



## Hänschen (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke das ist das neue Bus-System für Festplatten.

Bei mir im BIOS konnte man auf IDE,ACPI stellen glaub ich mich zu erinnern.

Windows XP wollte IDE, nur Windows 7 kann glaube ich ACPI benutzen.

Ich vermute das Mainboard entscheidet ob diese Art des Festplatten Busses zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Malcow (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich denke du meinst AHCI. Das ist leider etwas vollkommen anderes als ACPI.
Hab mal testhalber von ahci auf ide und andersrum geschaltet, hat erwartungsgemäß leider nichts gebracht.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2011)

Im Boot-Menü? Oder meinst du im BIOS-Setup? Wenn überhaupt, dann sollte die ACPI-Einstellung dort zu finden sein.
Um welchen Laptop handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Malcow (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja, meine natürlich im BIOS.
Ist ein Schenker XMG P501.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

Also technisch aktuell und nicht grade ein Billig-Netbook. Hm...
Hast du die Möglichkeit das BIOS irgendwie zurückzusetzen oder eine Standard/Default/Wie-auch-immer-BIOS-Einstellung zu laden?
Wenn ja, mach das mal und dann von vorn. So eine Win7-Installation dauert zum Glück ja nicht lange.


----------



## Malcow (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe bereits alle Einstellungen mehrfach auf Standart Settings gesetzt, hat nix geholfen.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es ein neueres Bios für das Gerät?

Wenn nicht...ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das bei Win7 so noch funktioniert, aber bei der Installation mit XP gab es da einen "Trick", um ACPI in so einem Fall bei der Installation auszuschalten.
Und zwar musst du zunächst Win7 neu installieren (der Fehler tritt ja erst nach der Installation auf?). Während der Installation (wenn die F6 Tasten - Meldung für die Treiber kommt) musst du die Taste F7 drücken. ACPI wird dann deaktiviert (es kommt allerdings keine Meldung!).

Klappt die Installation dann?


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

Dummerweise geht das nur bei 32Bit-Versionen - da kann man auch nach der Installation auf andere (Nicht-ACPI-)HALs wechseln. Für x64 gibt es leider keine Alternative. 
Bei der F7-Sache damals unter XP (und 2000) konnte man auswählen zwischen Standard und ACPI.


----------



## mySN.de (17. November 2011)

Hallo!
Dieser Fehler kommt von einem veralteten Installationsmedium (MSDNAA Bildungslizenz?).
Bitte nutze zur Installation einen aktuellen Datenträger und schalte diese Installation dann mit deinem Key frei.

MfG Schenker Notebooks


----------

